# need help at M&M



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

ok this coming friday and saturday the track will be closed in order to redo the track. it has long been due! the layout will be much tighter and will also incorporate a rhythm section as well as a "flat" section.

to all the racers who have offered to help me out, now is the time!! i need to rent a tiller for the weekend but the problem is that i dont have a truck to get it there. if someone can rent it and bring it up on friday or even saturday morning i would appreciate it, i will pay you back immediately.

So if any of you are free on fri/sat PLEASE come out and lend a hand:work:
the more help i get , the nicer the track will be, i usually do it all myself but this is a big project!


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

I CAN HELP FRIDAY AFTER WORK AROUND 2:30


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Excellent, thank you!


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Im going to try to make it.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I work fridays, but this saturday I'm free. What time are you planning to start? I'll work a few hours. Anything special I should bring? I think I can get my hands on atleast a shovel or 2.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I would but I'm going to the Pro Series. Don't get to tight on your lanes been there done that it sucks the pipe gets smashed way fast and racers complain more about a tight track other than an open one. Just from what I've seen anyways.lol


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i need to figure out how to get a tiller to the track.
i will be there as early as nine on saturday, bring whatever you can!
Phil compared to what is there now anything is tighter!! lane widths will remain the same so there shouldnt be too much belly achin'!

i have an explorer but need a 2" hitch adapter for it. maybe the place will let me borrow one?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Mantisworx said:


> i need to figure out how to get a tiller to the track.
> i will be there as early as nine on saturday, bring whatever you can!
> Phil compared to what is there now anything is tighter!! lane widths will remain the same so there shouldnt be too much belly achin'!
> 
> i have an explorer but need a 2" hitch adapter for it. maybe the place will let me borrow one?


You have a good point..lol You can get a ball at wall mart for around 10 bucks if they won't


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I may be able to come lend a hand both mornings. What time are you getting there on Friday? I may be able to swing by and help pull the pipes up or somehting. Get off at 1130 or so.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i will be there around noon friday until dark


----------



## Cyric (Apr 12, 2011)

I will try and help out on Saturday. I am doing my Mothers Day thing Saturday rather than Sunday since my Sister is out of town Sunday so I wont be there first thing in the morning but will try and help for two hours or so on Saturday when I can come by


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

much appreciated!


----------



## rcrona (Dec 17, 2010)

Marcus, I have a truck and am willing to transport the tiller. You have a PM with my number give me a ring.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

OK, just got back from track. Should be ready to run on tomorrow afternoon. So guys bring your cars to try and get some settling done on the new layout.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

track is coming on great! thanx Karl for coming and big doe showed up and put some time in to and a HUGE thanx to robert for transporting the tiller. got the entire tracked tilled in about 1/2 hour! i need more help tomorrow i only got two more jumps to build and pack the left side of the track. definatley more work than i expected! the track design is PERFECT for 10th buggies and SC, a little tight for 1/8 scale but do-able. building a killer set of triples tomorrow, i think the layout should add about 8 seconds or so. As Karl mentioned i need some cars on the track tomorrow to help pack it in, the entire track should be driveable by 1-2 depending on how many shoe to help in the morning.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds good, I'll be there around 2.



I'll really be there around 10ish to help. I might not have any tools like I planned. I just got home and forgot to grab shovels from my mom's house.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Also guys, Meir mentioned he had a tractor but, bad battery so I was thinking jump it. 12v battery and some cables maybe. Not even sure if the tractor is hidden somewhere at the location or what though. Maybe we could use it to pack it some. Or if you have a battery at home possibly use that. 

I should be by in the morn to help out. Just a thought.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm about to buy some new tires for SC and 4wd buggy, what do you guys recomend?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

karl we tried to start the mower and could not get it to fire, im going to buy some ether in the morning and try again. Lowblue MM is going to be a bit looser for the next race so medium pins should be fine until it packs back in.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll be there tomorrow, as well as my dad and Tore...


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

wish i could come help, but i am sending this from a swim meet right now lol. Marcus, if the mower sat with gas in it the carbon may be varnished up.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Track looked pretty good today. It's a little slower than before, I'm gonna gear down a little to help in the tight areas. Looking forward to Saturday.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

track is DONE!! it turned out greater than expected i think, its ALOT of fun yet still requires some skill especially to get over the doubles!! A BIG THANX TO EVERYONE WHO SHOWED UP TO HELP, I COULD NOT HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT YOU! i will post up some vid action in a few hours, im about to take a shower and drink a BUD......yes i am actually going to drink a beer, its been a long two days!


----------



## rcrona (Dec 17, 2010)

Here are a few videos I took today of the new layout


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

good vids!


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool videos. Looks like everything but 8th scale is having trouble on the triple. Cant wait for the races, marshals will be busy on that triple. lol


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

M&Ms' new off-road track layout is awesome. Good team work for all those who volunteered. Hey Marcus I really appreciate all your hard work keeping the track in good shape and and running the races keep up the good job bro.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

thanx! the triples will be much easier once the track hardens and you get grip coming out of that turn, even with a 13.5 i was able to clear it most of the time but a good thing is that double/single is really just as fast thats why i set the inside jump closer to the end so you dont have to slow down on the approach. B doe was over jumping them with his 44 with ease, he had power!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Track looks awesome guys. I came out Friday afternoon to help, but no one was there. It looks like you got everything done.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

B4Maz said:


> Track looks awesome guys. I came out Friday afternoon to help, but no one was there. It looks like you got everything done.


i was there at 1:00 til almost dark!! what time did you get there?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Mantisworx said:


> i was there at 1:00 til almost dark!! what time did you get there?


11:30-12


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

got ya, we picked up the tiller at noon.


----------

